# OMG, yet another request for a VOTE..



## The A Team

I know, I know...these contests that you have to vote on are such a pain in the butt!!! I can't stand them....but I entered one anyway....:blush::blush:

You can vote every 12 hours....so I'll be watching you.....


https://moderndogmagazine.com/stardog/entry/ava-0


come on.....give us a vote. .....ummmm....daily.....:behindsofa:

Thanks!!! I'd love to win one of these things one of these days........:blink::innocent:


----------



## TanyaT

Voted! I will try and remember to keep voting for you  

There is a dog Riley who has 413 votes hopefully all the members on here can get you caught up to him


----------



## nwyant1946

*Voted....*


----------



## michellerobison

voted too ♥


----------



## lynda

Voted:thumbsup:


----------



## The A Team

Thank you so much.



as for the rest of you guys....Hey!!!! Where are you!!!!! :w00t:


----------



## Oakley Jackson

I voted!


----------



## Furbabies mom

I voted for that very, absolutely most beautiful fluff!!!Hope she wins!


----------



## Meilerca

I voted!! And Ava is gorgeous!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sushi's Mom

I voted! Ava is beautiful!


----------



## Matilda's mommy

Pat what a great picture of precious Ava. I VOTED make sure you keep posting this thread. She has to win, she's beautiful:wub:


----------



## Sylie

I voted and bookmarked the site so that I can vote daily. Ava certainly deserves my vote.


----------



## jane and addison

_I voted._


----------



## IzzysBellasMom

I voted!!! Help us remember to vote everyday.


----------



## blueyedmomshell

Voted 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MalteseMommi

Voted!!! What a doll. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## preisa

Voted....good luck!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mdbflorida

What a little princess. Voted and I will try to remember to do daily


----------



## mdbflorida

Matilda's mommy said:


> Pat what a great picture of precious Ava. I VOTED make sure you keep posting this thread. She has to win, she's beautiful:wub:


Paula your picture is adorable -how the **** did you get sunglasses on her and for her to pose. :chili:


----------



## sherry

Voted!


----------



## bailey02

voted...


----------



## nwyant1946

*Voted again!!*


----------



## Lprego35

I voted for beautiful Ava!!


----------



## Tashulia25

voted


----------



## lynda

Voted again:thumbsup:


----------



## IzzysBellasMom

up to 265, another day another vote


----------



## stapod

Voted... She's too cute. I'm a sucker for a fluff in hot pink.


----------



## donnad

Just voted...how can she lose?


----------



## Orla

Voted


----------



## jenna123

just voted, what a cutie pie!!! She will win for sure


----------



## The A Team

:chili::chili: YAY!!! Keep it up!!!! Thank you so much!!


----------



## nwyant1946

*I voted again...third time...I will keep voting.*


----------



## maltese#1fan

Voted -- Ava is so beautiful. Love her in the party dress.


----------



## Matilda's mommy

voted again, gosh she's special Pat, I love AVA:wub:


----------



## iLoveMisty

Voted, she looks so cute!! 352 so far, ill vote again tomorrow


----------



## lynda

Voted again, She is up to 369:thumbsup:


----------



## sdubose

Voted!


----------



## IzzysBellasMom

up to 372!! Lets keep it going to Ava!!


----------



## HaleysMom

Voted! 385!!:chili:


----------



## Tashulia25

vote again


----------



## iLoveMisty

Votred again, 401!


----------



## TanyaT

I keep voting :thumbsup:

That Riley though now has 1294 :huh:


----------



## maltese#1fan

Voted for the cutie pie.:wub: She's 403.


----------



## nwyant1946

*How long does the contest last? I voted again...Book marked it so I can go back and vote over and over. 422*


----------



## Sylie

423 now. We gotta push for our girl...that glam girl with the sunglasses is following.

Wait....who the heck is that Riley?


----------



## Sushi's Mom

I'm number 427!


----------



## Tashulia25

428


----------



## IzzysBellasMom

435


----------



## Oakley Jackson

Voted again 
436 Votes now


----------



## The A Team

YAY :chili::chili: Thanks so much! 


....I think this contest lasts till the end of July...we'll all be laying over our computers falling asleep....dead tired from voting!! :blush::innocent:


----------



## The A Team

I just checked the current standings.....Ava is 8th. The top dog has 1662 votes!!! WOW, how is that possible?????:w00t:


----------



## Matilda's mommy

I just voted Ava had 440 votes


----------



## iLoveMisty

Voted again. 445 so far!


----------



## JRM993

Sometimes when I vote, the tally does not go up???


----------



## Furbabies mom

448 votes for pretty girl!!


----------



## TLR

Voted


----------



## The A Team

JRM993 said:


> Sometimes when I vote, the tally does not go up???


It's the same with me. I know we can vote every 12 hours...but last night I couldn't vote.


----------



## TLR

She has 450 votes now. In 7th place...come on we can move her to first!!


----------



## educ8m

I just voted! Go Ava.:chili: I never mind voting to support one of our SM fluffs. I'm also amazed that the first place dogs has so many votes. What's their secret?


----------



## TanyaT

Voted again she now has 599 :chili::aktion033::chili:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

The A Team said:


> I know, I know...these contests that you have to vote on are such a pain in the butt!!! I can't stand them....but I entered one anyway....:blush::blush:
> 
> You can vote every 12 hours....so I'll be watching you.....
> 
> 
> https://moderndogmagazine.com/stardog/entry/ava-0
> 
> 
> come on.....give us a vote. .....ummmm....daily.....:behindsofa:
> 
> Thanks!!! I'd love to win one of these things one of these days........:blink::innocent:


Hah! You're watching, eh? B)

Well, I have two I-Pads here (yup, my older one and my newer one) One uses AT&T ... and, the other one is on Verizon! And, I have my MacPro! So, maybe I can vote three times in a row! :chili::chili::chili:

I could ask Seri to vote for you, too, :chili:

I just voted on FB. :chili:


----------



## Sushi's Mom

Up to 716!


----------



## The A Team

Sushi's Mom said:


> Up to 716!


 
WOW! Really???? That is so cool!!!! Thank you, my friends!!! :aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## iLoveMisty

Voted agaaaaiiinnn lol. 754 !! :thumbsup:


----------



## The A Team

I think she's up to 754 or around there....but the number 1 dog has over 1800 votes!!! Holy Mackeral!!!!:blink::smilie_tischkante:


----------



## nwyant1946

*Just voted again...757...*


----------



## Lindy

Bump! Ava just has to win!


----------



## TLR

765


----------



## Matilda's mommy

780


----------



## lynda

up to 792:thumbsup:


----------



## educ8m

794!


----------



## TanyaT

801  Now in 5th place


----------



## iLoveMisty

828 ^-^


----------



## sdubose

Just voted again.


----------



## The A Team

Oh no! The top dog has 2045 votes! How on earth did they do that????

....and it's a German Shepherd!!:w00t:


----------



## iLoveMisty

Cheated probably 




Everyone should just put the link on their Facebook and have people share it , I'm sure they'll vote for her, Ava is gorgeous!


----------



## nwyant1946

*931*


----------



## HaleysMom

Voted 971!!


----------



## Maglily

1011 votes!


----------



## sherry

I've voted everyday! Can we vote more than once?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## The A Team

sherry said:


> I've voted everyday! Can we vote more than once?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 
According to the website, we can vote every 12 hours!!


We're up to 1020 votes now!! But the top dog has over 2000 votes!! I think it's gotta be fixed! How can he have so many votes????? How can we keep this up till the end of July???

....everyone will hate me by that time!!! :w00t:


----------



## TLR

1120 votes. I vote 8 times/day. Two Ipads, one laptop and a desktop twice daily.


----------



## Matilda's mommy

1121


----------



## iLoveMisty

1181, I will tell my little sisters to vote! They have phones, iPods, ipads, laptops... Lucky little brats..... Anyways, I hope Ava wins! Voting twice a day


----------



## The A Team

TLR said:


> 1120 votes. I vote 8 times/day. Two Ipads, one laptop and a desktop twice daily.


 
Wow, that's great!!! ....does the number go up each time??? 

You're hired!!! :aktion033:


----------



## The A Team

Can you believe she just slipped back into 6th place...with 1195 votes!!

The leader is up to 2312 votes!! 


There's no way we can keep this up for another month and a half!! It'll kill me!!! :w00t::w00t:


----------



## mdbflorida

Geez we will hang in there! What's the prize LOL.


----------



## Furbabies mom

Who is that too dog anyway?? He can't be as special as little Ava!!!


----------



## TanyaT

I think if miss Ava keeps this steady pace up she will be top dog  She is at 1281 and getting closer to being 4th place. woohooo We can do this :chili:


----------



## Fluffdoll

Voted :thumbsup:


----------



## maltese manica

OK Pat I voted three times already........... So when you win you are going to mention the SM Group right !!! Like you wont forget us when you become rich and famous!!!!! :0)


----------



## IzzysBellasMom

this link was at the bottom, bumping it back to the top and voting - 1451!!


----------



## Maglily

another vote for Ava!


----------



## Sushi's Mom

I was number 1456!


----------



## Matilda's mommy

1473:chili:


----------



## The A Team

Matilda's mommy said:


> 1473:chili:


Yes, it is an fantastic # of votes...but the #1 dog....a german shepherd has over 3,000 now!!! 

Ava is in 5th place.

this contest is rigged....it's not fair. We can never win. ...and that's sad.


----------



## ladodd

The german shepard probably has some program set up to do votes, they're cheating. I voted for Ava.


----------



## iLoveMisty

1547, maybe if everyone posted the link on Facebook and had their friends vote.....?? I don't think people would mind voting for such a cutie!


----------



## maltese#1fan

Just voted again. She's up to 1686.


----------



## The A Team

I'm thinking the German Shepherd was cheating.....I just looked and his is now gone! Ava is in second place to a Chihuahua who has 2717 votes....I think Ava is at 1694 now.

Woohoo!!! OMG, can we possibly keep this up for another month????:blink::blink:


----------



## ckanen2n

Pat, Just send your request every day on FB to remind us. Everyone is busy, but I've never met anyone who did not LOVE Ava!


----------



## Fluffdoll

Vote again, I'm 1708. That Chihuahua's got nothing on Ava! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## The A Team

The A Team said:


> I'm thinking the German Shepherd was cheating.....I just looked and his is now gone! Ava is in second place to a Chihuahua who has 2717 votes....I think Ava is at 1694 now.
> 
> Woohoo!!! OMG, can we possibly keep this up for another month????:blink::blink:


 
What the heck!!??!! The German Shepherd is back....we're in 3rd place....:w00t:


----------



## Matilda's mommy

1804:chili:


----------



## Yogi's Mom

*I voted once. Can you vote More than That? *
*Yogi**


----------



## The A Team

From now on....it's for fun only!! So go vote for the fun of it!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy

2046, don't give up Pat


----------



## iLoveMisty

2106!


----------



## preisa

2118.....


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sdubose

Voted, 2240....


----------



## maltese#1fan

Just voted -- 2273


----------



## Matilda's mommy

2284


----------



## Lindy

Bumpity, bump-bump!


----------



## lynda

2343 :thumbsup:


----------



## iLoveMisty

2351, we need like 2,00 more 0.0


----------



## Matilda's mommy

2354


----------



## iLoveMisty

I don't think its been 12 hours since I last voted and I was able to vote again. Lol. 2387


----------



## Furbabies mom

2392!!!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

2395!!!


----------



## sherry

2396!


----------



## Lindy

BUMP! We love our Ava!


----------



## JRM993

I'm from Jersey and Ava is a JERSEY GIRL too!...our Governor is making us vote every other week...so I'm use to all this voting!!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy

3044:chili:


----------



## Furbabies mom

3070!!


----------



## Furbabies mom

3174!!!


----------



## sherry

Ava has 3176 votes! Less than 500 behind 3rd place!


----------



## The A Team

Ava is still stuck in fourth place with almost 3200 votes....and the top contender has over 10,000!!!!! OMG!!! 

Star Dog Photo Contest Entry - Ava | Modern Dog magazine


(secretly....shhhh...I hope Misa Minnie wins. The prize is a two page spread in Modern Dog magazine and she would do beautifully!!)

But as a mother,.......:innocent::angry:.....we're still voting for AVA!!!!

Thank you :aktion033:


----------



## Matilda's mommy

3285:chili:


----------



## iLoveMisty

3310:aktion033:


----------



## iLoveMisty

3469


----------



## Furbabies mom

3470!!


----------



## sdubose

3494. Go Ava.


----------



## iLoveMisty

3585,_ Bumppppp


----------



## SuziLee

4155!!!


----------



## Minty

4160. Let's rally!


----------



## Furbabies mom

4205!!


----------



## maltese#1fan

4290 --Give me an "A", give me a "V", give me an "A". :cheer: Gooooo Ava!


----------



## maltese#1fan

4574


----------



## The A Team

up to 4578 now....but the #1 contender has over 17,000!!!!!!!!!!:smilie_tischkante:


----------



## Furbabies mom

The A Team said:


> up to 4578 now....but the #1 contender has over 17,000!!!!!!!!!!:smilie_tischkante:


How can that be?? I just voted!


----------



## Leila'sMommy

I've voted and voted. I just love little Ava!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TLR

My vote just moved Ava to 3rd place by one vote. Keep voting!


----------



## Matilda's mommy

4808:aktion033:


----------



## nwyant1946

*:chili::aktion033:4899....*


----------



## Furbabies mom

4902


----------



## mdbflorida

almost 5000!


----------



## SuziLee

Still voting! Let's go, Ava!!!:woohoo2:


----------



## tucky

Done!


----------

